# Mediaright.ca, a news aggregator about Afghanistan



## joaquim (10 Sep 2006)

Brand new web site, from the team that brings you the Cjunk blog. It certainly beats the CBC! Have a look:
http://www.mediaright.ca/


----------



## ammo618 (10 Sep 2006)

Actually the following site will give news hounds all they need...just select the region you are interested in....

http://www.newsnow.co.uk/


----------



## McG (10 Sep 2006)

I see they link to opinion pieces.  Maybe they would like to link in a few Ruxted articles.


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Sep 2006)

News not very up to date. Lead story is from wed ?


----------

